# Ylang Ylang production in danger



## dixiedragon (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...-under-threat-in-comoros/ar-AAbubPO?ocid=iehp

Thought this was interesting.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 22, 2015)

That is interesting, dixiedragon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, Dixiedragon!


----------

